# Genitals in a Jar-O.



## celtic_crippler (Aug 28, 2009)

No...it's not a new Metallica remake of a Thin Lizzy song...

It is kinda' funny though...



> Long story short: a man pleasuring himself with a jar of pasta sauce led cops on a low speed chase in Australia.


 
ENTIRE ARTICLE

This part really made me laugh...



> Four officers used batons and capsicum spray to remove him.
> They found a 750-millilitre jar around his penis and noted that Weatherley attempted to continue "pleasuring himself in between bouts of wrestling".


----------



## Flea (Aug 28, 2009)

Um ... wouldn't this be just as much at home in the LEO forum??   :whip1:

Seriously though, this dude needs help.  Like some garlic bread, and maybe a little parmesan.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh my giddy aunt!

You would think that some things would strike all people as simply just not a good idea ... but the Net shows us once again that amidst all nations there are those that either do not see or choose to ignore such a tenet :lol:.


----------



## Carol (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh that did not happen at Nobbys Beach!!  :lfao: :lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh my giddy aunt!
> 
> You would think that some things would strike all people as simply just not a good idea ... but the Net shows us once again that amidst all nations there are those that either do not see or choose to ignore such a tenet :lol:.



They walk among us... in every corner of the world. 

Sheesh.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 29, 2009)

Good ... night ... nurse.


----------

